# Projektaufbau



## OnDemand (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich frage mich grade, wie ihr so eure EE Projekte aufbaut?! Hab grad mal etwas herumexperimentiert und ein Java Enterprise Project erstellt, darin kann man ja nun verschiedene Dynamic Web Projekte als Module unterbringen. Kann mir jemand nen Beispielfall sagen, wann sowas angebracht ist?

Habe mein Programm bisher in einem Dynamic Web Project, möchte es jetzt erweitern, aber finde die neuen Funktionen haben nichts direkt mit der bisherigen Implementierung zu tun. Daher dachte ich ich packe das in neues Dynamic Web Project und alle zusammen in ein Enterprise (ear).

Freue mich über eure Antworten!!


----------



## BuckRogers (9. Jun 2015)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du vorhast mehrere webarchive in ein Enterprisearchiv zu packen?


----------

